# meat processing



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Just wondering, how many here process their own meat, from livestock or hunting.
What are the basics as far as needed equipment?
I am thinking I need a meat grinder, possibly one that doubles as a sausage stiffer. Also a bone saw. Then obviously some type of packaging; plastic bags, etc.
Good knives and the ability to sharpen them are, of course, very important.

So, what equipment do you have, what do you recommend?

How much do you do per year?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

Myself, I just do the rabbits/squirrels I hunt, and then the chickens/turkeys that I'm not selling to others. For those, just a sharp knife is all that's needed.

I plan to do goats and pigs within the next few years, so I'm very interested to hear what others will say on larger animals.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

True, with rabbits and poultry, which I also do, a good knife will get the job done. And also, I plan on expanding to pigs. 
I currently take deer to a processor as well, but want to start doing those myself too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

after you start doing it you will get a feel for the type knives you can handle and you will find your favorite knife might not be what others think of as the proper knife.i do mostly deer but have done livestock as well growing up and when i was a young adult.

knives...i have several...but i love a old hickory boning knife for butchering up a critter after its gutted and hung.i have used a rapala fillet knife for years to do ever chore from field work to kitchen.

gutting and skinning....i like a ulu type knife with a gut hook or just a cheap Gerber gut hook with replaceable razor blades and a small pocket knife for starting the hole for gut hook and i prefer a 3inch blade case pocket knife for skinning and misc knife work.

vaccum packer...get the best you can afford is my advice.i have been disapointed in my foodsaver as of late...its like its looseing it power to suck air.meat done like this in a freezer lasts for years.from my frugal perspective i like to do the best cuts for freezer and then can the rest.burger i just use the plastic sleeves...this doesnt last long enough to worry about vacuum sealing at my homestead.

meat saw..you need some type of saw to cut bone.....they look like a hack saw or some folks use a reciprocating saw too.if you get all crazy doing tons of butchering a meat bandsaw is pretty nice for not necessary.i have a cheap one from harbor freight and its done tons of deer and still in nice shape after close to 20 years of age.

good luck and remember youtube is your friend for do it yourself types.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont forget a grinder..its a must to do burger....get the best you can afford...a had cranked is nice for power outages and in case of a shtf type deal.but get an electric one because when you are tired you need to get on with the job at hand.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I never use a saw. Don't like bone "dust" and bone marrow on my meat. I just debone everything, remove all cartilage, silver skin and tendons. I don't grind meat that I use for hamburger or sausage until use. I grind a lot for jerky and different sausages that I smoke. We don't have a freezer so all our animals are small or shared if large. We dry smoke a lot of meat. The smoke house and spring house are our storage. There are 16 turkey legs and 6 breasts in there now. OOPs 15 legs, I brought 1 in for lunch that I smoked 3 months ago....James


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

jwal10 said:


> I never use a saw. Don't like bone "dust" and bone marrow on my meat. I just debone everything, remove all cartilage, silver skin and tendons. I don't grind meat that I use for hamburger or sausage until use. I grind a lot for jerky and different sausages that I smoke. We don't have a freezer so all our animals are small or shared if large. We dry smoke a lot of meat. The smoke house and spring house are our storage. There are 16 turkey legs and 6 breasts in there now. OOPs 15 legs, I brought 1 in for lunch that I smoked 3 months ago....James


i wish you would show pictures and explain your set ups.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 
Bandsaw....I saw one on eBay yesterday with a built in grinder for $450. I cant afford it, but looks nice. 
I have a hand crank meat grinder, but will likely pick up an electric one today. Found a .68 HP model, don't remember brand name, at Big R for $60. Brand name was something, starts with a W.

I saw that big r carries an assortment of plates for grinders, I need to measure to see if any will fit my antique Griswold.

I use to smoke a lot of meat, but only for cook outs and meals. Have done a few turkeys, countless pork loins and countless racks of ribs. Is there any difference between doing that and smoking freshly ground and stuffed sausage?

Thank you for any advice and information.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

there is a difference between cooking a meal on a smoker and smoking salt cure meat for long term non refregiated storage. tools are a factor on what you are processing how much room you have etc. i canned 52 pt and 32 qt of vinson over the weekend. using all my canning equip. may not apply to you


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I will be canning venison next weekend, earlier if I get another deer this week.
I can only do 7 qts at a time, so I will also make a lot of sausage and jerky and burger.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, the grinder I was looking at is a Westin, I bought it today. Now, I just hope I get another deer.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I butcher our meat animals at home. My son set up a chain hoist in the shop and it is tall enough and heavy enough to handle a beef, and has. I also have a Northern Tool meat band saw that I love. If there is too much bone dust, I just rinse it off before packaging. The grinder on the band saw isn't as good as the one I have on the Kitchen Aid mixer, though. We use a sawz-all to cut down the backbone while the carcass is still hanging. I can usually handle half a sheep or pig by myself. Otherwise, I can cut in quarters with the sawz-all.

We make our own bacon using a medium box-type electric smoker. I have butchered beef, sheep, pigs, deer, moose and bear as well as fowl and rabbits. We keep canned meat on hand, as it makes a tender and fast dinner. Especially egg-type chickens benefit from canning. They're pretty tough if you just fry or bake them.

I purchase old-fashioned butcher paper for wrapping. I haven't had good luck with the vaccuum packers I've had. When they work, they're great, but they keep breaking on me.

I have a dozen knives of all different kinds, but use single-edge razor blades for skinning. They're always sharp and cheap enough I can throw away dull ones.

There are a bunch of videos on-line showing how to cut up a carcass into the typical store cuts, and are a great way to get started. Eventually you'll recognize the cuts you want, and how big to keep roasts, etc.

It's so satisfying to fill up a freezer!
Kit


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, so far today, I have ground and packed a little over 10 pounds of bambi burger, 20 pounds of breakfast sausage (all but 2 pounds in bags, will do last 2 as links), and just did 10 pounds of summer sausage.
Next I am doing 5 pounds of snack sticks and 10 to 12 pounds of salami.

Also have about 7 or 8 pounds of cubes stew meat, which I will can this weekend.

Now I just home my boy and I each get a deer tomorrow, but young does, I'm ready for some steaks and tired of making sausage.


----------

